# New Warrior Platoon for fail PT test



## Kertys (3 Apr 2007)

Hi Guys. 

I been looking trought the forum and i saw a few article on that new platoon for people that fail the PT test

This is what i understand.

When you arrive at St-Jean, you get tested, if you fail the test you are put a a special platoon that will do PT all the time.
My question is..  ???
are remove from your imitinal platoon when you are move to that special platoon ?and do u do only PT are u do some course with your other teamate.

I understand that you are tested every 30 day PT and if after 90 day you dont make it.. u are release.
So this is my 2n question   ???
IF you pass your test on the 3 attempon on day 90 .. do u still need to do 3 other month for your normal course.


Thank you all for your input.  I sure i am not the only one with that question.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Apr 2007)

Kertys said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your input.  I sure i am not the only one with that question.



You're not...if you do a search, all your questions have actually been answered in quite some detail. The links are somewhere, and I believe the most detailed post was by Mud Recce Man

* Look at that, a search on "RFT" offered 2 pages worth*

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52772.0.html


----------



## Kertys (3 Apr 2007)

TY 

I found what i need.


----------



## mudrecceman (3 Apr 2007)

Some more info here...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57242.0.html


----------



## Inch (3 Apr 2007)

Question answered and locked. Usual caveats apply.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## 98infinity (21 Jan 2008)

What are the PT test requiments during reserve BMQ? Do they differ per week and get harder? 

Thank you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jan 2008)

98infinity said:
			
		

> What are the PT test requiments during reserve BMQ? Do they differ per week and get harder?
> 
> Thank you.



If you mean does it get progressivley harder through out the course? then it will depend on your course staff.


----------



## 98infinity (21 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> If you mean does it get progressivley harder through out the course? then it will depend on your course staff.



Yes that is what I mean. Do you know the requirments, I dont want to fail!  

"EDIT" I've already past the physical to get in, but I have some work to do...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jan 2008)

98infinity said:
			
		

> Yes that is what I mean. Do you know the requirments, I dont want to fail!
> 
> "EDIT" I've already past the physical to get in, but I have some work to do...



Technicaly for Reserves there is no PT component in the Training Plan.

So.......

As you already noted that you have some work to do on your physical fitness from the CF EXpress Test strive to improve there.

Depending on your course staff you may be doings lots of runs in the early morning or you may be doing some sort of circuit training.


----------



## Cmd (21 Jan 2008)

98infinity said:
			
		

> What are the PT test requiments during reserve BMQ? Do they differ per week and get harder?
> 
> Thank you.



Although I went through the weekend BMQ course, I've talked to those who went through the summer course and judging the differences between the weekend and summer PT it wasn't all that different.

There was no "official" PT test on a reserve BMQ course, the two PT tests that we did were more like to see how you progressed (there was no pass or fail). 

Like NFLD Sapper said it all depends on your course staff. I had almost 95% of my instructors were Infantry (of which half of them QOR) so we did a lot of running and ruck marches. It depends on your course staff.


----------



## 98infinity (21 Jan 2008)

Okay heres something. What would it take for someone to fail and get re-coursed? 
Not just physical means, anything I guess!?

Thanks guys.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jan 2008)

98infinity said:
			
		

> Okay heres something. What would it take for someone to fail and get re-coursed?



How do you fail a course in school ?

By not meeting the stablished standard.

Simple isnt it ?


----------



## 98infinity (21 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> How do you fail a course in school ?
> 
> By not meeting the stablished standard.
> 
> Simple isnt it ?



Roger.


----------



## slowmode (23 Jan 2008)

The "requirements" will never really be what you see on course. You will be pushed PASSED the requirements, thats the reason you joined the military, to push your self. Thats why your on course, to see how far your body will push you. Depending on your instructors they will start you light to see what the course can do. But do expect to be pushed more and more as the days go on because they expect progression and effort from you. 

*You only get back as much as you put in from the military*

I suggest just train, and expect to be pushed. If you train before hand than you should be fine, but if you sit on your computer/tv all day doing nothing then yes, expect to have some fitness problems on course.

slowmode


----------



## BDTyre (23 Jan 2008)

Neither of my two weekend courses had a PT test.  Yes, the PT got progressively harder.  It was sort of even between runs, ruck marches, and circuit training.  The runs got longer, the ruck marches got longer with heavier loads and the circuit training...well, they just got more creative.  And the odd times when we failed to impress the platoon officer or warrant merited us some extra PT...some of it very creative.

My summer course...PT was actually less of a challenge, and was not done every day.  There was a CF express test on the first day and that was the only PT test.


----------



## Sonnyjim (23 Jan 2008)

I agree. It usually differs between courses as well 98infinity and what instructors you have. If you are taking a Reserve course on weekends then I personally see no excuse why anybody should not be able to complete the PT with flying colors. You have all week to prepare yourself, not like on a Basic summer course where there is no time to go to the gym (not that weights will help you with cardio all that much) or eat the kinds of foods you would normally eat if you were on a strict training schedule at home. Plus you don't get much time to recover, like if you were at home. If you don't prepare yourself before the summer course to the minimum level, you'll be one of the guys puking at the back of the ranks. 

And like slowmode said, you only get what you put in. If you show up ill-prepared then you will quit because your body won't be able to take the PT, even at a moderate progression of difficulty. Don't make it any harder on yourself than you have to. Long story short, there is no option, unless you want to make yourself suffer, than to get in shape if you aren't already in shape. The PT test to get in the army (if there even is one anymore for reserves, not sure) isn't a hint of what to be expected on course. Either way, all the best of luck.


----------



## PatchesJ (19 Apr 2010)

What happens if I were to fail the physical fitness requirements? Would I continue on and take extra classes or would I be kicked out and have to reapply? 

The things I have the most trouble with are running and push ups. I am working out and trying to overcome this, but I am curious if I can't reach the goal in time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Apr 2010)

There is lots of info on this already...try searching for:

- RFT

- CFLRS PT test

- Warrior Platoon

Aside from that, I'll state the obvious; get in shape BEFORE you leave for BMQ... 8)


----------



## Lil_T (19 Apr 2010)

A little advice 

1. Run.  Run your ass off.  Look up couch to 5k if you really suck at running.

2. Push ups - don't complain, just do it.  Work on your form, thumbs under your shoulders, spine and legs straight. Up, down voila! Push ups!


There is certain criteria for going to Warrior Fitness Training (WFT) but to put it simply if you fail 2 strength components plus your run, you go home.  If you fail your run and one strength component you go to WFT.  If you fail your run, you go to WFT _(to the best of my memory)._


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2010)

Sorry.  Been done before.



LOCKED


----------

